# Lost $88 due to the 12 hour online limit I had no idea existed until last night



## Fmylife57 (11 mo ago)

Yesterday (02/06/2022) I worked Lyft *all *day because they had streaks every next hour plus I was 38 more rides from a $70 bonus and decided I'd raw dog Lyft all day in hopes of making good $. I decided whenever I hit the $70 bonus I'll stop and call it a day. WELL 4 rides away from my $70 and 2 rides into a $18 streak I get a text message from Lyft saying that they are forcing me to go offline since I exceeded their 12 hour online limit with *NO WARNINGS* what so ever. And it's not like I could just log in after my break was over and finish the last 4 rides since the bonus ended at 5 AM Monday (02/07/2022) and it was 12 am the very same Monday. It's safe to say I was livid when I got this text message since I never even knew there was a 12 hour online limit. I never been so mad and full of dread in my whole entire life. I just can not believe it... The only reason people do these horse-piss ridesharing apps in the first place is for the bonuses since the base pay is an absolute joke and only 1 out of 10 passengers tip. I thought I'd get over this shit when I woke up, but the negative emotions are all still here and they're preventing me from functioning normally. I thought the only way to help with these negative emotions was to vent to other people who probably despise these ride sharing apps as much as I do. Goodbye *$88* I'll never get back. 🙃


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Fmylife57 said:


> Yesterday (02/06/2022) I worked Lyft *all *day because they had streaks every next hour plus I was 38 more rides from a $70 bonus and decided I'd raw dog Lyft all day in hopes of making good $. I decided whenever I hit the $70 bonus I'll stop and call it a day. WELL 4 rides away from my $70 and 2 rides into a $18 streak I get a text message from Lyft saying that they are forcing me to go offline since I exceeded their 12 hour online limit with *NO WARNINGS* what so ever. And it's not like I could just log in after my break was over and finish the last 4 rides since the bonus ended at 5 AM Monday (02/07/2022) and it was 12 am the very same Monday. It's safe to say I was livid when I got this text message since I never even knew there was a 12 hour online limit. I never been so mad and full of dread in my whole entire life. I actually was so pissed I punched and cracked my windshield (with no passenger in my car ofc) because I could simple not contain my rage. I just could not believe it... The only reason people do these horse-piss ridesharing apps in the first place is for the bonuses since the base pay is an absolute joke and only 1 out of 10 passengers tip. I thought I'd get over this shit when I woke up, but the negative emotions are all still here and they're preventing me from functioning normally. (I've cried 2 times this morning so far) I thought the only way to help with these negative emotions was to vent to other people who probably despise these ride sharing apps as much as I do. Goodbye *$88* I'll never get back. 🙃


Chicago enforces its 12 hour limit 
based on in the city time only. 
Time in the suburbs doesnt count.
Check out your cities policys
Sorry about your window and hand 🙁
Get your ride count up early
Produces way less doom and anxiety..


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

you cried and cracked you windshield.....25 rides 7 days is to kind...


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Those videos you watched when you signed up explained the time limits to you.

No idea why you’d think you can just drive endlessly with no safety limits enforced.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I know we're supposed to be nice to noobs but all this for $88?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

FYI Uber has a limit as well. Uber & Lyft calculated time toward the limit different, and I think it varies by state.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> FYI Uber has a limit as well. Uber & Lyft calculated time toward the limit different, and I think it varies by state.


Uber's if you're not moving I believe after 5 minutes then it pauses the timer so sitting in the airport Pig Pen lot doesn't count. 

Lyft just counts online time period.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

New2This said:


> Uber's if you're not moving I believe after 5 minutes then it pauses the timer so sitting in the airport Pig Pen lot doesn't count.
> 
> Lyft just counts online time period.


This is also why it's important to stop new requests as soon as you start a current trip, so as to send you offline immediately upon completing the trip, which then pauses your timer.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Fmylife57 said:


> decided I'd raw dog Lyft all day in *hopes of making good $*


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 641999


The funnier point is that Lyft raw dogged him.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

New2This said:


> I know we're supposed to be nice to noobs



When did this start?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> FYI Uber has a limit as well. Uber & Lyft calculated time toward the limit different, and I think it varies by state.


This while "you need to take a break for working x number of hours" thing is just about U/L covering their "tracks" by following labor laws...I dont see U/L, DD, etc., coordinating to ensure a driver doesn't just grind 12 hours with one, then hop over and continue with the other.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

#1husler said:


> This while "you need to take a break for working x number of hours" thing is just about U/L covering their "tracks" by following labor laws...I dont see U/L, DD, etc., coordinating to ensure a driver doesn't just grind 12 hours with one, then hop over and continue with the other.


Yep, I have had drivers tell me how they game the two apps to stay online 24/7 over the weekends. Catching a few z's when they can between pings. One guy lives in his car Thursday morning through Sunday night, always has at least one of the apps on.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> When did this start?


I think I got my only warning once for attacking a newbie once
We don't have to always be self absorber sociopathic jerks
Little bit of compassion never hurt anyone
That's why I haven't been banned @MHR is sweet on me I think 😜


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> When did this start?


Quite a while ago. 

Verified socks are exempt though. 😈


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Fmylife57 said:


> Yesterday (02/06/2022) I worked Lyft *all *day because they had streaks...


You have apparently not read enough posts to know they dangle a carrot in front of you only to b!tchslap you as you get close to it. Chase the carrot...whack! Chase the carrot...whack!

Sometimes they let you get the carrot so you can tell everyone else how you finally snagged the carrot, and then the mass slapping begins...

By the time you have enough experience to know how to play the game they quit (meaning you're deactivated).

Welcome to UberPeople.net. While it might not seem like it at first, most people are here to help you.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Fmylife57 said:


> I thought the only way to help with these negative emotions was to vent to other people who probably despise these ride sharing apps as much as I do.


Oh, how little you know about this forum.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Bro those limits are there for a reason


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> One guy lives in his car Thursday morning through Sunday night, always has at least one of the apps on.


Is that @New2This ?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

The time limit is effortless B.S. It doesn't improve safety It checks a box and rideshare is back to breaking the law. You can work full time and immediately after drive 12 hours. You can be timed out 3 hours from home . Just to add some serious rage for your safe drive home. Ridiculous.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberXking said:


> The time limit is effortless B.S. It doesn't improve safety It checks a box and rideshare is back to breaking the law. You can work full time and immediately after drive 12 hours. You can be timed out 3 hours from home . Just to add some serious rage for your safe drive home. Ridiculous.


A driver can simply log on to Uber, DD, etc, and keep driving so...the mandatory break is not being enforced.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

#1husler said:


> A driver can simply log on to Uber, DD, etc, and keep driving so...the mandatory break is not being enforced.


My point is the12 hour time out rule is worthless as far a safety goes. 
If you have a 9 - 5 full time job it shouldn't be ok to drive 12 hours after your full time job.
If you drive 12 hours you shouldn't be timed out when your far from home. Shouldn't it be mandatory for the AI to keep you closer to home as you get closer to 12 hours or at least warn you as you aproach 12 hours
most rideshare drivers unlike long haul truckers spend a substantial time resting at airports or in between fares.12 hours online takes absolutely no effort it's just easy to track.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

What I can't understand is that you were going after a 79 rides for $70 promotion. That's just sad!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Fmylife57 said:


> Yesterday (02/06/2022) I worked Lyft *all *day because they had streaks every next hour plus I was 38 more rides from a $70 bonus and decided I'd raw dog Lyft all day in hopes of making good $. I decided whenever I hit the $70 bonus I'll stop and call it a day. WELL 4 rides away from my $70 and 2 rides into a $18 streak I get a text message from Lyft saying that they are forcing me to go offline since I exceeded their 12 hour online limit with *NO WARNINGS* what so ever. And it's not like I could just log in after my break was over and finish the last 4 rides since the bonus ended at 5 AM Monday (02/07/2022) and it was 12 am the very same Monday. It's safe to say I was livid when I got this text message since I never even knew there was a 12 hour online limit. I never been so mad and full of dread in my whole entire life. I just can not believe it... The only reason people do these horse-piss ridesharing apps in the first place is for the bonuses since the base pay is an absolute joke and only 1 out of 10 passengers tip. I thought I'd get over this shit when I woke up, but the negative emotions are all still here and they're preventing me from functioning normally. I thought the only way to help with these negative emotions was to vent to other people who probably despise these ride sharing apps as much as I do. Goodbye *$88* I'll never get back. 🙃


Time limits are by law and for safety. You not paying attention to / knowing what the rules are doesn't matter. They are what they are.

Sorry about your quest, but maybe next time you will start on them earlier since you have a week to do them.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberXking said:


> My point is the12 hour time out rule is worthless as far a safety goes.


Yes, but U/L's "point" is CYA as required by law...its has little to nothing to do with safety, wellness, etc etc


----------

